# PLEASE don't shout!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK it was another Gumtree ad...they were offering "two mice free to the first caller"...well I am a sucker for free mice cos I know they could be picked up as repltile food.

I actually forgot about it till tonight. But then I asked and they said they would bring them up tonight!! I can't keep more mice. Not long term. But they are two wonderful little girls.










Can anyone offer these two a lovely home?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh look at the little faces arent they just adorable


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> oh look at the little faces arent they just adorable


Actually they were calling your name earlier


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what clever little meeces that can talk  :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

They are really cute, hope they find good forever homes


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> what clever little meeces that can talk  :lol:


They are...anyone want two talking mice??? 



gr33neyes said:


> They are really cute, hope they find good forever homes


So do I hun....I really want to find a home where they won't be fed as snake food.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, ain't they gorgeous! 
Well done for taking them in, I'm sure you'll find a lovely home for them soon


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww what little cuties!  I hope they find a new home very soon **cough cough...Lil Miss you know you want them....cough cough**  :lol: xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

magpie said:


> Aw, ain't they gorgeous!
> Well done for taking them in, I'm sure you'll find a lovely home for them soon


Thanks...and they are!!!!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

is it make miss steal meece day today :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> is it make miss steal meece day today :lol:


Haha it's "make it as difficult as possible for miss to say no" day


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Do you have any estimate of their age... not that I'm interested or anything


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

PrincessGingy said:


> Do you have any estimate of their age... not that I'm interested or anything


Ha I think we would all agree you don't have enough small animals...

I think they were said to be 9 weeks...but they are older than that...defs full grown...at least 4/5 months if they're that young. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i wonder if they could be bonded with one or 2 of the agoutis you are planning on sending my way :lol:


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Aw if Lil Miss is having them I don't want to steal them off her, because I'll have to talk my dad round anyway, but if not I have to go up to Lancaster at the end of August and can swing by Manchester on the way back to Telford.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

haha i was simply wondering out loud :aureola: :aureola: :aureola:


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Honestly you put your bid in first  and I have registered interest in 5 from rspca so you won't be crushing all my mouse dreams.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Also I can't guarantee my dad will say yes, although I can pursue pester power, but I don't want niki87 to be kept hanging if there is already a certain home. I really can't wait to get my own place so that I can take in furry friends without asking someone first :drool:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Now see if you had been closer Niki I would have taken them as i need to find poor Pixie a friend after her big operation - her old friends won't take her back  In saying that though, I think that Lil Miss' idea of introing them to the little agouti girls is a fab idea :wink5:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

zany_toon said:


> Now see if you had been closer Niki I would have taken them as i need to find poor Pixie a friend after her big operation - her old friends won't take her back  In saying that though, I think that Lil Miss' idea of introing them to the little agouti girls is a fab idea :wink5:


yes, im sure Lil Miss wouldnt notice if you slipped her a couple of extra meece

wait did i just say that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i wonder if they could be bonded with one or 2 of the agoutis you are planning on sending my way :lol:


Yes was thinking of that last night...but the bubbas are only just turning four weeks...that old enough to intro in some adults?



PrincessGingy said:


> Aw if Lil Miss is having them I don't want to steal them off her, because I'll have to talk my dad round anyway, but if not I have to go up to Lancaster at the end of August and can swing by Manchester on the way back to Telford.


Lol....I have these two....and 8(!!!!!!!!!!) babies!!!.....Unless Lil Miss wants all :confused5: Give me a few mins...she will  No seriously I have 8 babies...gonna try sex them tonight.



zany_toon said:


> Now see if you had been closer Niki I would have taken them as i need to find poor Pixie a friend after her big operation - her old friends won't take her back  In saying that though, I think that Lil Miss' idea of introing them to the little agouti girls is a fab idea :wink5:


Whereabouts are you approx?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Its a good thing I dont live anywhere near you Niki, due to all the gorgeous little furbabies you rescue, I would be overrun :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Petitepuppet said:


> Its a good thing I dont live anywhere near you Niki, due to all the gorgeous little furbabies you rescue, I would be overrun :lol:


Haha I think I might start my own train line


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Oh if you have more then put me down as a definate maybe (i.e. talk round the dad and OH).


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i can fit a ZZ1 size cage in...... so depending on how many i can fit in there (i have no idea on meeece space requirements..... i wont notice how many meece you throw at me :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

PrincessGingy said:


> Oh if you have more then put me down as a definate maybe (i.e. talk round the dad and OH).


Great hun...thanks! Girls or boys? By the way where are you approx?



Lil Miss said:


> i can fit a ZZ1 size cage in...... so depending on how many i can fit in there (i have no idea on meeece space requirements..... i wont notice how many meece you throw at me :lol:


Ooh not sure...you could probs fit a small colony of girls in there...would guess up to about 6!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Whereabouts are you approx?


Shes in darkest scotland Niki, how selfish is that, not living near us


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

If you cant find them anywhere to go, then i will take them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Shes in darkest scotland Niki, how selfish is that, not living near us


Oh dear...how very dare she!!! 



tashax said:


> If you cant find them anywhere to go, then i will take them


Thanks hun. Would you consider boys? They will be a little harder to rehome!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep, any animal in need i will take. Ermmm quick question though, can you keep boys together?? I have only ever had 1 mouse fudgey and she was a girl


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

tashax said:


> Yep, any animal in need i will take. Ermmm quick question though, can you keep boys together?? I have only ever had 1 mouse fudgey and she was a girl


If you have a big enough cage...one level preferably...then yes. I kept three boys together...one started bullying the smallest but then the other two lived together for the rest of their lives  So yes. But they can be tempremental.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

So keep an extra cage on standby incase of bullying okily dokily


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

tashax said:


> So keep an extra cage on standby incase of bullying okily dokily


Yes basically. They do scrap...but if blood is drawn then you will have to separate! Will try pick closely bonded boys


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Yes basically. They do scrap...but if blood is drawn then you will have to separate! Will try pick closely bonded boys


Thanking you kindly


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww if you were closer I would've lol although somehow I've been talked around to getting a hamster who's now unwanted dunno anything else tho lol!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Daynna said:


> Aww if you were closer I would've lol although somehow I've been talked around to getting a hamster who's now unwanted dunno anything else tho lol!


We are all soft touches arent we


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

tashax said:


> We are all soft touches arent we


i hope your not including me in that  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> i hope your not including me in that  :lol:


Of course they werent including you in that, everyone knows where animals are concerned you have a heart of stone


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

No bunny godess you are the ice queen


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i hope your not including me in that  :lol:


You're so soft you've turned liquid when it comes to animals. Haha I neearly told you of two free chinchillas today but decided against it. OOPS!!!! :aureola:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> You're so soft you've turned liquid when it comes to animals. Haha I neearly told you of two free chinchillas today but decided against it. OOPS!!!! :aureola:


im not soft RAWR!!!!
as TDM said heart of stone here :lol:

its all nikis fault any way, her with her tempting fluffs, ooooh chinchillas no stop it!!! :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK update. Seem I have 4 girls and 4 boys...nice and easy. They are four weeks now so splitting them tonight. Am going to attempt to bond the baby girls and the two adult girlies (one of which has excaped twice now!!).

So who is having whom? Feel free to PM if thats easier. I am surprised how much interest I've had. It's lovely there are still so many mouse lovers in this world


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

How many boys am i allowed??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how ever many mice i can fit in a ZZ1 size cage, that you want to send this way, ill take girlies

is that them just going to me and tasha then :lol:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Me thinks so lol im having all the boys


----------

